# found an lp yesterday



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

In my new office...it's the old recording of Peer Gynt music by Beecham/rpo on angel records. It looks to be in great shape! I can't wait to hear it later today.

dj


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi David,

What a great find .
Please let us know how it was.


----------

